# shipping insects



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Folks, does anyone know where to buy wholesale cricket shipping boxes? I think Superior Enterprise used to carry the boxes but they are not in business anymore.

How do you ship your fruit flies? I received a box of fruit flies overnight that used no insulation. All it had was newspaper and a large ice pack ontop. Temperatures have been decent here, so I don't think insulation was necessary.

However, does anyone use insulation / phase change panels, etc.?


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Rain_Frog I have not shipped fruit flies however, I have heard that fruit flies produce heat and using insulation during summer or hot times of the year can actually be worse. I would talk to josh at josh's frogs he has some videos on youtube about shipping insects.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Superior Enterprise is now SuperiorShipping Supplies.com. You can also call up a big cricket farm and ask where to get the boxes.

Michael


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Michael,

I don't know if they'd be willing to tell me cuz I'm trying to setup my own insect biz lol.

Its strange because I have googled cricket shipping boxes and it has returned no hits. Perhaps I should contact superior shipping supplies?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

For those folks that receive insects in the winter near freezing temps, how was the package shipped? Heat pack? Insulation? None?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

the screened cricket boxes we shipped inside of other sealed cardboard boxes.

Michael


----------

